# General > Hobbies >  Knitting Workshop with Beth Brown-Reinsel

## onering

I am organising a knitting workshop with internationally-known writer, designer and teacher Beth Brown-Reinsel (author of "Knitting Ganseys").  She is coming up to Caithness to visit for a few days before teaching a full schedule at the Edinburgh Yarn Festival in March.

Beth has kindly agreed to teach a workshop, Fair Isle Tams. 

Date: 16 March 2019, 10 am - 5 pm 
Place: Wick Heritage Society, Bank Row, Wick, Highland, Scotland 
Cost: £50

This is a rare opportunity to take a class in the UK with Beth - her workshops at the Edinburgh Yarn Festival sold out in minutes!

For further information, send me a message or e-mail me at mfhreid AT aol.com.

Hope to see you there!


Margaret Reid

----------


## onering

Should anyone be interested in taking the workshop, if you could let me know by 9 March that you're planning to attend, it would greatly help.  If there are insufficient numbers by that time, the class will have to be cancelled due to lack of interest.

Hope to hear from you!

Margaret Reid

----------


## onering

Unfortunately, due to lack of numbers, the workshop has been cancelled.

----------

